# How old were you when you had your first baby?



## Momsteader (Dec 13, 2002)

Mother's Day is this weekend. Reminds me of my very first! I was just turned 21 and soooo excited to be a mom. He's now nearly 17! I wonder where the time went?!

How old were you when you had your first baby?


----------



## michelleepotter (Apr 8, 2013)

My first was born two weeks before I turned 21. He was a nice birthday present!







I also have two step-children who I have raised as my own, and I've had them since I was 19. I'm 32 now.


----------



## CI Mama (Apr 8, 2010)

I was 38 when I got pregnant for the first and only time. An "old mom"!


----------



## ProudMom2010 (May 6, 2013)

ii was 19 when my 1st son was born, now at 22 im 38 weeks pregnant with another boy


----------



## erinmattsmom88 (Oct 28, 2010)

I was 34 when my first was born, 36 when my second was born. They are both 5 and 3!


----------



## PrimordialMind (May 4, 2013)

I was 25 when my first was born, 29 for my second (31 now).


----------



## mamabear0314 (May 13, 2008)

I have had 3 boys at 20, 22 and 25.  Good thing too since I was recently diagnosed with ankylosing spondylitis.


----------



## zapzipzee (Mar 15, 2010)

We were both 25. This baby I'm 28 and DH is about a month shy of 28. We're hoping to squeeze in one more before 30, then be done!


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

I've had babies at 20, 22,24,26,28, and 32.


----------



## Coconut Chronicles (Aug 31, 2006)

28


----------



## inconditus (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm going to be 25 when I have my first. My birthday is June 6th and she's due July 20th.


----------



## Sammah (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm 24 and will still be when I deliver in August or September!. I hope to have 2 or 3 children and complete my family before I turn 30.







In a perfect world, of course.


----------



## tooraloora (Oct 15, 2010)

I was 18 when I gave birth to my DD. My DS was born one day after my 24th birthday.


----------



## cynthiamoon (Nov 29, 2009)

I will be just shy of 26 when DD is born this July. It's weird because I feel so adult and ready, but at all the places I've met other moms (meetup groups, prenatal yoga, birthing class) I am usually the youngest by 5-10 years!! The world sure has changed, but it looks like I'm more in the middle of this group!


----------



## pickle18 (Jan 27, 2012)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cynthiamoon*
> 
> I will be just shy of 26 when DD is born this July. It's weird because I feel so adult and ready, but at all the places I've met other moms (meetup groups, prenatal yoga, birthing class) I am usually the youngest by 5-10 years!! The world sure has changed, but it looks like I'm more in the middle of this group!










It was exactly the same for me (I was 26 when my son was conceived/born).







I'm so glad I had him when I did - I had already been planning a future with amazing DH, and I had so much more energy to deal with no sleep - noticeably more than I do even now, at 29!


----------



## roggedance (Jul 25, 2012)

Another "old" mama here.I had turned 39 just over a month before our first LO was born. Now she's nearly six months old. How time flies...how my back aches.


----------



## Chloe'sMama (Oct 14, 2008)

29 with #1, 31 with #2 and 33 for #3...... hoping for 36 for #4 (although dh says no more...)


----------



## Tiffa (Mar 24, 2013)

I will be very close to 22 when I deliver my first in late November or early December.


----------



## greenemami (Nov 1, 2007)

22 with my first, 25 with my second


----------



## Jennyanydots (Sep 8, 2011)

19. She just turned 17, can't believe how the time has flown.


----------



## nicoleanodyne (Mar 29, 2012)

32 for my first. She is almost 8 months old. Planning on one more


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

I was 16.









Speaking of Mothers Day, don't miss our great contest! In addition to three Boba baby carriers we're giving a $300 dinner/spa package for one lucky mom. Contest ends in three days! Get the entry info here: http://www.mothering.com/community/t/1382508/let-mothering-and-boba-pamper-you-this-mothers-day/0_100


----------



## lilblueberry (Jan 18, 2012)

31 and she's now 8 mos. Hoping for one or two more!


----------



## CountryMommy (Jun 18, 2009)

26 for first, 28 for second and will be 31 for third


----------



## skycheattraffic (Apr 16, 2012)

I was 30 for DD (she turned 2 recently) and I should be 32 for baby #2 in late July or early August. My birthday is in mid August but baby better come before that or we'd be flirting with 43.5 weeks - something I'm not at all comfortable with!


----------



## jmarroq (Jul 2, 2008)

I was 31 when I had my first, a boy. Was supposed to be 35 for second child but she came two months early, so 34.


----------



## Adaline'sMama (Apr 16, 2010)

26 with dd

27 with ds

28 with the twins

I turned 29 in feb.


----------



## 100%mom (Jan 12, 2007)

20 when my first living child was born.


----------



## Katica (Jan 13, 2008)

27 with my first. Energy levels are steadily declining with #2 and #3 at 30 and 33 years old.


----------



## unuselyriver (Aug 13, 2012)

18 with my first lost her at 22 weeks and 21 when i had my first child i could take home then 23 an 26 and i will be 30 when this baby is born


----------



## g33kch1ck (Feb 15, 2012)

38.


----------



## SweetSilver (Apr 12, 2011)

36. That seems on the old side for this thread, those I know several friends who are my age and started their families at the same time or later.


----------



## Africamom (May 8, 2013)

I was 31 with my first. 32 with my second. My second turns one on Friday!


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

I am 38 and my baby will be here in about 6 weeks or so. I know I'm not old, but doing this for the first time at 38 makes me feel a little old sometimes.


----------



## mamadurf (Feb 26, 2010)

I was 20 when I had my first miscarriage and 21 when my son was born in 2009.


----------



## gennaxo (Dec 19, 2012)

I was 16 with my first. She's now 7. I had my other two at 21 then 22. I look younger than I am, so people always think my oldest is my sister. To be fair, she looks 8 or 9.


----------



## sewchris2642 (Feb 28, 2009)

I was 25 when my first was born and 45 when my last was born. My first is now 35 with 3 of her own and my last is now 15.


----------



## Rachel88 (Mar 3, 2011)

I had recently celebrated my 30th birthday when my eldest was born.


----------



## GISDiva (Jul 13, 2007)

I was 32 (almost 33) when DS was born. This time around I'll be just 38. I still beat my mom by a year, she was 39 when she had me.


----------



## PacificMar (Jul 24, 2012)

Wow, I think I'm the oldest new mama...







I was 42 when our daughter was born (she's now five months). I come from a line of older moms too: my grandmother was a whopping 45 and my mom was the young 'un at 34.


----------



## somegirl99 (Aug 22, 2009)

I was 38 (almost 39) with our first and will be 41 (almost 42) with our second.


----------



## OrmEmbar (Oct 25, 2012)

26 when we adopted our 1st (at age 2), 29 when I birthed our 2nd and will be 37 when #3 is born.

Funny, I felt old to be giving birth the 1st time at 29, but now feel young to be having a 3rd at 37. The older kids are in a school where lots of parents had their 1st kiddos in their late 30s or early 40s.


----------



## thistledawg (Jan 21, 2007)

DD #1 born when I was almost 40, DD #2 born 2 years later just after my 42nd birthday.


----------



## andrea w (Jan 15, 2013)

Almost 22 with my first. Just had #5 and I'm about to celebrate my 33rd bday!


----------



## momct (Apr 15, 2008)

I win the prize for oldest- so far .I was 46 when my son was born.


----------



## mystiquesmom (May 20, 2008)

30 with DS#1, 33 with DS#2. 2 is all we can handle.


----------



## Bearsmom (Nov 14, 2007)

Feeling old; 36 when ds1 was born and ds2 was born one day after my 38th bday. They are 5 and 3 now. One more at 42?


----------



## blackbird2 (Apr 14, 2008)

First at 28, second at 31


----------



## Mandy G (Jun 13, 2010)

I was 35 when I had my first baby and 35 when I had my second baby (an hour and a half later). The beauty of twins!


----------



## brittrblackwell (Mar 26, 2013)

double


----------



## brittrblackwell (Mar 26, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fruitfulmomma*
> 
> I've had babies at 20, 22,24,26,28, and 32.


Wow, same here almost! hoping to be so blessed. 20, 22, and third due days before my 24th birthday.


----------



## NurseMomX4 (Mar 10, 2013)

I like these threads.









I was 17 and a senior in high school when ds was born. He was born in march & I graduated in May. DD1 was born when i was 20, and dd2 when i was 30. I'll be 34 when wee #4 is born. And that ladies is the end of the line for me as far as child production!


----------



## ~PurityLake~ (Jul 31, 2005)

My first was born 6 weeks before I turned 30. My second was born when I was 32 years old, plus 5 weeks. I will be 39 this July and have been wanting another baby for the past year. I haven't decided yet if I'm too old or not.


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

I was 31 when I got pregnant, and 32 when I had her. Exciting times those were!!!


----------



## jtapc90 (Jul 3, 2012)

I was 15 for my first, 18 for my second, 19 for my third, and 22 for my fourth. I think having a baby really changes you and just makes you grow up. I feel much more mature/older than a lot of my older counterparts who don't have kids or couldn't change their lifestyle for their kids. Either way, having my first an a young age saved me. And unlike statistics state me and the father to all of them are happily married.


----------



## deailedlace (Feb 23, 2013)

Our first baby girl was born January 5th of this yar...thought should might come early and be a great xmas present







I was a little over a month shy of turning 29...now wonding why we waited so long lol.


----------



## Soul-O (Mar 14, 2004)

26, 29, 32, 34, 36, and 38







.


----------



## wookumus (Sep 16, 2009)

guess i'm an old mama, too! 34 for the 1st and now 37 with my 2nd


----------



## FencedinFamily (Mar 3, 2013)

I was 21 when my first was born, 24 with my second, and 28 with my third. I'll be 34 when this one arrives, and I firmly believe that having babies is best left to young ladies!


----------



## ilovemygirl (Sep 8, 2008)

I was thirty. It felt like the perfect age ... not too young, not too old.


----------



## contactmaya (Feb 21, 2006)

38, (then 41, then almost 45)


----------



## cynthiamoon (Nov 29, 2009)

I wonder how much the TYPES of goals we all have affects parenting age (at least, when it is by choice).

For example, I was impatient to begin parenting because all of my personal and professional goals are really family and inter-generational community oriented.

I want to be a great middle school teacher, I've always wanted to do something birth-education related, and I really prefer family dynamics to mono-generational social events. Like, my best friends are 32 and 65 (7 and 40 years older than me!!) and I love hanging out with kids too.

I know you can teach and be a doula while not being a parent yourself, but it definitely changes the dynamic, especially from the POV of parents and pregnant moms, who often prefer people with experience.

For example, I was asked to do a workshop on how parents can improve their kid's academic and social success at home, and I had to turn it down. How could I preach about parenting practice as a then-single childless young woman? I would have been laughed out of the classroom!!


----------



## cynthiamoon (Nov 29, 2009)

Oops, double post.


----------



## Janielou (Feb 22, 2003)

20-miscarriage @ 19 weeks
22-miscarriage @ 12 weeks
26-full term
31-full term
35-full term
39-full term


----------



## InLove2009 (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm 22 now and will still be when ds comes in july! So excited!!!!!!


----------



## STLmama225 (Mar 21, 2012)

I was 26 when my son was conceived and born.


----------



## rainface (Dec 18, 2007)

I had a miscarriage when I was 28, and DD was born when I was 31. I was in different relationships and very different places in life at each of those times. Now DD is 18 months old, and I just turned 33. I always thought I'd have life under control and more kids by this point, but I'm pretty sure I'm just where I'm supposed to be


----------



## Meagan Palmer (Jan 24, 2012)

I got pregnant 2 days before I turned 36 so I was 36 when he was born, just some months before turning 37


----------



## 3lilchunklins (Feb 22, 2012)

I was 17, and he's turning 10 this year!


----------



## Bena (Jan 26, 2008)

33 when DD was born, and 36 when DS was born. We were not ready to even* think* of children before I turned 31....then oh my! Baby fever hit hard!!!!


----------



## AKChella (May 5, 2013)

I was 20 when I had my first, 22 when I had my second, 23 when I had my third and 24 now expecting my fourth shortly after I turn 25


----------



## Rose-up (Feb 7, 2006)

I was 21 when my first was born. I will be 32 when this baby, #5, arrives this fall.


----------



## MyLilPwny (Feb 22, 2008)

Pregnant at 25 and delivered at 26 with my first and only.


----------



## revolting (Sep 10, 2010)

17 for my first spirit baby; 20 for my first living child.


----------



## Sihaya (Jul 3, 2006)

I was 24 with my first and 28 with my second. I will be about 3 weeks short of 31 with this next one and plan to keep having more throughout my 30s.


----------



## erikandgregsmom (Dec 13, 2002)

41! I was married for 8 years and we had postponed childbearing for life-impacting other reasons. When I had my first, it was unplanned, but definitely not unwanted - and as it turned out, he came at exactly the right time! And P.S. - I had my 2nd at 44!!


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 19, 2011)

I had just turned 17 with my oldest, 18 when I had a miscarriage, 19 (almost 20) when I had my 2nd child and had just turned 22 when I had my third. Im pretty sure we're done and Im okay with that because my yougest will be 18 when I turn 40. lol


----------



## Lauren80 (Mar 30, 2013)

With my first, I was 25


----------



## LLQ1011 (Mar 28, 2012)

first and second 25

third 26


----------



## MoniqueDenver (May 12, 2013)

I'll be 42 once my first baby is born.


----------



## sallymamma (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm 38 and just had my first. I feel healthier now than I did in my 20s!


----------



## aussiemum (Dec 20, 2001)

27 with my first, 29 with my second. I really wanted to have my birthing years done before I turned 30.


----------



## Clarasmama (Jun 6, 2012)

26 with DD and 28 with DS. Not sure if we're done yet


----------



## sillymom44 (Jul 30, 2011)

I was 26 the 1st time I gave birth! I was beyond excited to find the Mothering magazine!


----------



## Backroads (May 4, 2013)

28. Hope to be done by the time I'm 35


----------



## krystilization (Apr 18, 2013)

I will be 28 when I give birth in November


----------



## Mary Rothschild (May 16, 2013)

I was 32 with my first daughter, 42 with my second.


----------



## C.Arden (Sep 9, 2007)

I've always known I wanted a big family and I've always felt like I wanted to have my kids while I'm as young as possible. DH felt the same way so I was 20 when I had my first. I'm 28 now and expecting number 5. We're thinking we'd like 6 and I was really hoping to be done before I turn 30, but I'll turn 29 before this little one is born and I don't think I'll quite make it.


----------



## Pressity (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm 27 and I have 2 little princesses now 7 and 4. My first was born 10/2/05, just 12 days after my 20th birthday and my second was born 9/2/08, just 18 days before my 23rd birthday. Now happily divorced, but September and October were even crazier while married because we had our younger ones bday 9/2, our wedding anniversary 9/9, my birthday 9/20, and then our older ones bday 10/2! And all but my bday were intentionally planned for September! Lol!


----------



## Pressity (Feb 3, 2013)

The very first time my younger lil princess latched on...


----------



## ihave7kids (Apr 21, 2012)

I was 28 with my first, then 29, 31, 33, 35, 39, and 41 for the next 6. For number 8 I will have just turned 44 a few weeks before! I have noticed quite a difference over the years...I understand why people say it's good to have the children while you are young! Although maybe my fatigue is just because I'm busy taking care of the other 7, homeschooling, etc!


----------



## Jayray (Oct 13, 2008)

I was 28 with my first and 30 with my second. We're trying for #3, so I suppose I'll be 33ish with the 3rd.


----------



## askins (Jun 26, 2011)

I was 30 for my first and 31 for my second. If we go for #3 I'll likely be 34... or that's the plan anyway.


----------



## scary biscuits (Feb 1, 2011)

I was 28 when I had my ds and I just gave birth to my dd 9 days ago and am now 31 years old. There's a small possibility of a third one day, but for now I'm good with two


----------



## Jefinner (Jun 8, 2004)

I was 19 with my first. 27 and 28 with my second and third. I was 32 and 33 with my miscarriages. Now, I will have my 4th at 36 (he's due in 3.5 weeks, just a month and a half before I turn 37).


----------



## Jastiv (Nov 3, 2013)

I was 32 when I had my first so far. I plant to have one more at some point.


----------



## contactmaya (Feb 21, 2006)

38


----------



## Steph Anie (Mar 7, 2014)

This was a fun thread to read.

I was 21 with my first, 22 with the second, and will be 33 when this little one is born. Hoping for a few more yet too.


----------



## tapiocapudding (Feb 7, 2009)

I had my kids at 22, 24, 26 and my 4th and final will be born a month before I turn 29


----------



## simonsez2u (May 30, 2010)

I was 33 with #1, 35 with #2, and 36 with #3.


----------

